# Veteran's Corner



## Mac (May 4, 2011)

I'm sure there are a few Vets here. Are there enough to meet & greet & shoot the bull?

My old units are the 101st ABN and 3rd Amored(Spearhead).

Those USN Seals are so tough they wipe their butts with empty concrete sacks! What's-his-name didn't have a chance!

MAc


----------



## rshuey (May 4, 2011)

US Navy Seabees 95-99. EA3. NMCB-1.


----------



## inspecterbake (May 4, 2011)

2 ID DMZ Korea 1984-1985 Tanker


----------



## jar546 (May 4, 2011)

USMC 6324/Avionics 83-87 active (82-88), Parris Island, SC; NAS Millington, TN (Memphis); Camp Pendleton, CA; 29 Palms, CA; MCAS New River, NC; USS Guam-Med Cruise 86(Spain, Italy, France, Sicily, Sardinia, Turkey); MCAS Yuma, AZ,

USAFR Electro/Environmental 92-95, Willow Grove NAS, PA; Frankfurt, Germany.


----------



## jpranch (May 4, 2011)

View attachment 933

	

		
			
		

		
	
Air Force. 1975 to 79. 8th Tactical Control Deployment Squadron and later the 334th Tactical Fighter Squadron.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 933


View attachment 437


View attachment 437


/monthly_2011_05/250px-334th_Fighter_Squadron.jpg.8d742b532e0d10fc9054632441f37d3c.jpg


----------



## cboboggs (May 4, 2011)

Air Force, 1991 - 1994. 9th Supply Squadron, 9th Fuels Supply (POL), Beale AFB, CA.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (May 4, 2011)

Air Force 1977-1981, Air Force Reserve 1981-1983; 82nd SAC CE Fire Department, Fairchild, WA; 8th Air Force Red Horse (By Mistake) then to 8th TAC CE Fire Department, Kunsan, Korea; ATC CE Fire Department, Laughlin AFB Texas; Peterson AFB, Colorado as a Avionics Tech.

Only fire fighter ever assigned to Red Horse, when I got there they did not know what to do with a fire fighter so I was transfered to the CE Unit.  Red Horse is like the Navy Seabees.


----------



## PORTEOUS (May 4, 2011)

2ID, 2 Engineers (bridge), DMZ Korea, 1984, 1985, Camp Pelham


----------



## rktect 1 (May 4, 2011)

Marine Corps 1989-1993

Primary MOS: 0352 TOW Missile Gunner

4th Marine Regiment, Camp Schwab Okinawa 1989 - 1990

1st Light Armored Reconnaissance, Camp Pendleton CA 1990 - 1993

WestPAC 1992 LSD 40 USS Fort Fisher


----------



## Coug Dad (May 4, 2011)

I always knew I was in the company of esteemed patriots and gentlemen (and ladies).

(Not accepted to ROTC - 73) :-(


----------



## globe trekker (May 4, 2011)

U.S. Naval Construction Forces ( the Seabees )







*Construimus Batuimus*

NMCB - 62, ...RNMCB - 28, ...NMCB - 3: Augment Unit - Plank owner.

Multiple duty stations worldwide, ..as a UT2 & EO1.

Respectfully submitted and no offense intended FyrBldgGuy,

..but the Red Horse Squadron ain't nuthin' like the Bees' !  

.


----------



## Mac (May 4, 2011)

One of my posts was with an Air Cav unit doing guard duty on the East German border. Our base was about 50 clicks north of Frankfurt in a little village with a castle, a moat, and a Prince.

All in all, my military experience was very positive, and I still apply some GI training even today.

Anybody active in the VSO's like AmVets or VFW?


----------



## pwood (May 4, 2011)

1A 1970 , 1H 1971 to present.


----------



## FredK (May 4, 2011)

I spent my time (69-71) as cook with Army's Service Battery of the 1st Bn, 81st FA located in Neu Ulm, Germany.  We were part of the Pershing missile units in Germany with a field unit located in a small town called Inneringen.

http://azmives.tripod.com/pershing.html

There some picture of the old post: http://wiley2-5fa.com/1-81FA.htm

I spent about 4-5 months at the field site.  Here's some shots of the place.  http://wiley2-5fa.com/Inneringen8.jpg  Since I was there during the winter there weren't many days without snow on the ground.

Damn seeing this I should bring out some old pic.  Great memories.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 4, 2011)

I didn't get a chance to serve but was signed up if needed.  Personally, *I THANK YOU ALL*.............Now I'll get the heck out of here so you all can tell stories.  Seriously thank you all.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (May 5, 2011)

globe trekker said:



> Respectfully submitted and no offense intended FyrBldgGuy,..but the Red Horse Squadron ain't nuthin' like the Bees' ! :grin:


That may be true, but don't tell the Red Horse that.  They can be one ****ed off group when dissed.


----------



## globe trekker (May 5, 2011)

FyrBldgGuy,

Agreed on being [ potentially ] ticked off! Also, no disrepect was intended to the

Red Horse Squadron. They are a fine group of professionals, who, like the other

Armed Forces groups / branches, all exude a high degree of Esprit de Corps

and professionalism.

As a veteran, to all other veterans, *THANK YOU for your service and*

*sacrifice!* 

I will eject now before I swallow the rest of my foot & entire leg.  

.


----------



## TJacobs (May 5, 2011)

Got out of high school in 74, went to enlist in Marines, Navy and Air Force and they would not take me due to having too many because of the pullout from Vietnam.  I thank all veterans for their service!


----------

